# I'm a Freemason because....



## Blake Bowden (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm a Freemason because....(Fill in the blank)


----------



## MGM357 (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW!!! I remember when I had to answer why I wanted to become a Mason. I found it very hard to give the "correct" answer. So my answer was, there's something about Masonry I can't explain, but I know it's good and want to be part of it.

Words cannot say how glad I am Mason.


----------



## JEbeling (Feb 12, 2010)

The reason has changed over the years.. ! when I first started had never walk into a lodge, knew nothing about it except that my uncle was one and sign my patition..? i guess we all look up to him and wanted to be like him.. ? Then over the years I enjoyed the degrees and the fellowship with some very fine folks who have passed on and I have great memories of masonary.. ! now I think its a matter of passing on what they loaned to me.. ! and that was the work.. ! life has been good to me over the years and have enjoyed all the time I spent in lodge..  ! was talked into the Eastern Star a couple of years back where my wife has spent years working and now the two of us can go to chapter and enjoy time with other... ! 

Made the comment in Chapter the other nite that I miss and old freind who worked for the railroad and was a big union backer... ! He loved Bill Clinton and we had great long discussions before lodge about political matters.. ! always on different sides.. ! He is coming home from the Hospital tomorrow and I am going with his daughter to help him home.. ! sometime he knows who I am and sometime he doesn't.. ! but I know and remember.. ! think thats what masonary is all about.. !


----------



## ndfire83 (Feb 14, 2010)

When I started it was because of the slogan "To make good men better" I thought that I was a good person but knew that I could be better. Masonry has shown me that I can always inprove the way that I am. I have made more good friends than I could have ever emagined. I have grown to be more charitable than I everwas. When I joined the only person I know to be a Mason was my father-in-law. He got me started, but we both live in North Dakota, he moved from Texas and I from Iowa, neither of us knew any Masons hear. But, the friends we have both made since. I just got some really exciting news just the other day. My father called and is going to start his degree work next month! I have never been so excited to hear that. I knwo that my father would make a good Mason, everything I have been tought in Lodge he has been trying to get through to me since I was a kid. I can't wait to be there when my father is Raised!!


----------



## JTM (Feb 15, 2010)

idle curiosity got me in the door... i'll be honest.

it worked out quite well and became much more than that, though.


----------



## Nate Riley (Feb 17, 2010)

I wanted to be a part of world domination


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 20, 2010)

I became a Mason, because men I respected and admired were Masons. Most people do not realize it, but Masons are their own best advertising. Both of my grandfathers (deceased) were Masons, and my great-uncle was a 33rd, and very active in the Shrine. But I did not join Masonry, because of my relatives.


----------



## PastMaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Nate Riley said:


> I wanted to be a part of world domination


 
LOL!  Ok, I suppose there was that underlying thing in me that wished to control the world, but for the most part, I just wanted to be 1/10th of the man my father is.  I'm still working on that


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 20, 2010)

Yo!  Brothers Nate and PastMaster.  World domination and 1/10th of the man my father was played a big part.  Still, don't forget figuring out how to get around D.C. without a code book!

One thing though, I no longer lament on what I will do after I retire.  Hell, right now, I can't hardly wait!

Profane indeed!

God bless ...jwhoff


----------



## Nate C. (Feb 23, 2010)

I pursued it because I saw Masonry as the one common theme among a number of men whom I respected and admired.


----------



## Nathan131 (Feb 23, 2010)

I became a Freemason because I knew plenty of Masons, and I could feel the calling of Masonry to me. So I petitioned the Lodge, and even became the four consecutive generation in my family to be a Mason, and only three are currently living. My grandfather, my father, and myself. My great grandfather, who was my grandfather's father, was the first in the line of four. I didn't do it just because of my family as well, but it was the call that I answered.


----------



## Bboc (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm a mason because I love the food. Just kidding sorda. But really I became a mason because of 3 sgts I knew while I was in the army didn't become one till I was a civ. I'm still one because it gets me outa the house once a week to socialize with a great group of guys help new ones coming in and have great friend ships that will last a life time although it did and dose have an impact on my life. What keeps me coming back is all of my brothers.


----------



## MacFie (Sep 23, 2010)

I didn't know much about the Freemasons except that I had been to a Masonic Funeral of a family friend in my early teens.  Met a guy at work who spoke about the Shriners and the such, one question after another led to me coming out just to see what it was about.  After a number of dinners and meeting the guys, I filled out my petition, got initiated, and will hopefully by the end of next month be raised to Master Mason.  I didn't know what it was all about when I first got involved, just that it seemed like a good influence, and for a guy a long way away from home, a good way to meet people.  But it has so far been much more rewarding than I would have imagined.


----------



## JEbeling (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome MacFie... ! hope your journey in masonary will bring you as much pleasure has it has me for the last 40 years... ! The Shrine and Scottish Rite do great works for children every day.. ! It is a journey.. ! not just one step.. ! but series of steps.. ! and you will always learn along the way.. ! good luck and may god bless.. ! 

I got into masonary because all the male members of my family were masons in Europe and in the US.. ! they all wore the rings and took great pride in being a mason.. ! and there always seem to be a great unspoken bond between them.. !


----------



## MacFie (Sep 23, 2010)

Well thank you very much.  Looking forward to the journey!  Went to one Shriners event recently and hoping to see them again at the State Fair.


----------



## ChrisB (Sep 23, 2010)

I became a mason after my father had died. Reading his obituary, and all the things he's achieved in life made me think of my own. If I died today what would my obituary say? On that day I decided to make a change in my life. Would I die alone? Who would be at my wake or funeral, who would cry for me? So now here I'm a master mason, royal arch mason and trying to work my way up to be a 33 degree one day I hope. My two brothers are mason. 3 of my uncles are master mason. Uncles rest in peace. I guest you could say my whole family are masters. Or masonry run in my family. But I also got into masonry because I love knowledge. And I was fishing for information that I thought the masons would have. History that you can't read in you high school  or collage book. But I was wrong. But I'm also not a quitter so i've been doing the mason thing now for a few years. I have met a lot of good people alone the way. When I read in history about the mason, how they help fund and start the us. Started the CIA, print money, the Boston tea party, the power behind the ring. I didn't get any of that, but I did sell a lot of tickets to dinner dances, and raffles. But I still love the brotherhood, and love the since  of belonging to or standing for something.


----------



## cemab4y (Oct 1, 2010)

I am a Freemason for one simple reason. Men I respected (and still respect) were/are masons. I knew several men, who were Masons. All of them were men of integrity, and I wanted to emulate them. We should never forget, that we are our own best advertisement.


----------



## peace out (Oct 1, 2010)

Because...I want to be assembled with like minded men dedicated to improving life for themselves morally and for their community.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 1, 2010)

My cousin (Sirius) brought in my Dad whom in return said my older Brother and I had to do it so we did.  Thought it was decent at best but the politics ran me off like a scolded dog after I was raised.  Then later found my nitch and have never looked back.  I had a few in my family tree that where masons as well that where calling me to the craft from the other side.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 1, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> But I also got into masonry because I love knowledge. And I was fishing for information that I thought the masons would have. History that you can't read in you high school  or collage book. But I was wrong. But I'm also not a quitter so i've been doing the mason thing now for a few years. I have met a lot of good people alone the way. When I read in history about the mason, how they help fund and start the us. Started the CIA, print money, the Boston tea party, the power behind the ring. I didn't get any of that, but I did sell a lot of tickets to dinner dances, and raffles. But I still love the brotherhood, and love the since  of belonging to or standing for something.



Brother Chris those secrets you seek are there just no where near the service.  If I may make a comparison.  Masonry is similar to those 3-d pictures that where so popular in the 90's that you had to "unfocus" and stare at for an extended period of time before the image would begin to manifest itself to us but if you lost that focus for a split second it would quickly disappear from sight.  When you focused in on the image though it would literally pop out at you and then you could examine it in detail.  I find Masonry similar in that you have to "unfocus" from conventional wisdom and stare or meditate until the answer we seek comes clear.  The process to "seek" answers is in the ritual.  There is even guidance on what to do when all of our wisdom and strength has gone from us as men.  Time, patience and perseverance my brother.


----------



## ctp2nd (Oct 2, 2010)

... the obligation.


----------

